# can you help with an id please?



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

clickhere

it came on some live rock.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I believe its a sort of Clove coral , if they are happy ,and doing well on your tank they could take over the tank ,make sure separate thar peace of rock a little bit from other rocks.

The never like my tanks and disappeared after a while

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

try anthelia


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

You should scrub em off. Most experienced reefers end up loathing their decision to let those things get a foothold wherein they more or less take over all of your real estate.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i got blue ones i love but gota ceep scrubbing


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't look like clove to me. Looks more like anthelia, new growth after being scrubbed off. For some reason these "weed" corals hardly survive in my tank. I tried 2 different xenia, blue clove, larger cloves... Only the blue clove lives (barely), the others just melted away! Or maybe I have a weed lover in my tank! Lol


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Arent those juvenile kenyi trees?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

xena clove/blue and biger clove melt and die in my tank no idea why they just hate me lol


----------



## akhilles (Nov 22, 2012)

Waving hand /anthelia...just put some on my so called fowlr tank... hoping to cover each and every rock the I have... if youre not a fan of it I would suggest dry the rock out. Put it back when theyre gone... rock should come back as live after several days...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if its left out for days it takes months to come back live


----------



## akhilles (Nov 22, 2012)

As soon as you mix a dead liverock with liverocks and livesand it will not take long for the little creatures to crawl in that piece of dead rock and become the so called liverock again... liverocks does not mean that your rocks are breathing and growing...I maybe wrong but thats how I see it..


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Without a doubt it is Anthelia. If you want it to encroach the entire tanks leave it be If not than... 

Burn it.

Also, what makes live rock "live" is the good bacteria that grows on the porous structure of the rock. Drying it out kills that bacteria and while other smaller organisms move back in quickly, the good bacteria takes much longer to reestablish and render the rock "live" as pointed out by Scott. If the dried rock is reintroduced without thorough cleaning it will introduce ammonia from the dead organisms. 

Hope this helps

Best regards,

Bodhin


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

the rock we use as live rock has star fish little shrimps the brisle worms if that all died in the rock it would have to rot and make its way out this would take a cupple weeks for all the dead critters to rot and come out of the rock this is what takes the time in my under standing


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

akhilles said:


> As soon as you mix a dead liverock with liverocks and livesand it will not take long for the little creatures to crawl in that piece of dead rock and become the so called liverock again... liverocks does not mean that your rocks are breathing and growing...I maybe wrong but thats how I see it..


If you let a live rock dry out n throw it back into the tank (especially a new setup), you are asking for trouble. It might be fine if it is only a small rock in a large, well established system but I don't recommend it. Maybe you should read up on live rock curing...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for going off topic. Any new picture of the same piece BTW?


----------



## akhilles (Nov 22, 2012)

JTang said:


> If you let a live rock dry out n throw it back into the tank (especially a new setup), you are asking for trouble. It might be fine if it is only a small rock in a large, well established system but I don't recommend it. Maybe you should read up on live rock curing...


Im speaking through experience here. Ive had live rocks dried out and some from a freshwater set up and never had any problem at all when I put em back to my display tank...in 2010 just before i went to my 5 weeks vacation my tank broke and left all my stuff out to dry basically, days after my return i had to set up a new one and guess what i used the dry rocks, parameters may not be perfectly great but still not out of control...youve seen my set up before jtang you should know... ive had big tanks with good amount of fish and corals and its SUMP LESS and made it work... the only thing im most scared off when it comes to saltwater set up or any set up for that matter is POWER OUTAGE and BROKEN TANK especially when youre at work...well I guess all this things happen when people plays around way too much with their aquarium for no reason... I apologize to the owner of this thread... but this is a good thing


----------

